# heat pad v heat lamp



## growler1961 (Nov 2, 2007)

ive allways used a over head heat lamp on my winter pups for the first 3 weeks with out any problems, but thinking of trying a heat pad next time 
what do you use?
interested to know what other breeders prefer


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

I have only ever had 1 winter litter & i used a lamp.

A friend of mine breeds yorkies & he rates the pad very highly


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

a friend uses a lamp i use pad think they are both good


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

I use a heat pad because it is easier for the puppies to move away from if they get too warm.


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

I breed cats and always use heat pads, never tried a lamp because I dont like the bright light cos of their little eyes, A heat pad is great for temp controll.


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

ive always relied on the mothers body heat and a reasonable room temperature


----------



## Leanne1989 (Nov 11, 2007)

we only ever used a heat pad once for a mouse puppy and wouldn't use one again. Cant beat a mother when it comes to pups and we also have an aga so our house temp is quite hot anyway.


----------



## alan moore (Nov 20, 2007)

used both in the past
but heat pads i have never had as good a return as lamps
so always use a heat lamp but infared rather than clear as it is better for pups eyes
i agree with one of the comments though
"you cant beat the heat off the mum" so only use my lamp when its is very cold or mum is having a rest


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Esined said:


> I breed cats and always use heat pads, never tried a lamp because I dont like the bright light cos of their little eyes, A heat pad is great for temp controll.


I use Ceramic bulbs, heat but no light


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Have used ceramic heat lamp in the past over just one side of the whelping box but found that the bitch gets overheated and this can sometimes lead to dehydration in puppies. Found a heat pad much better as pups can move away if too warm do not like the room to be too warm for mums sake but pups have to be kept warm as they can not regulate their own body temperature till 10 days old, I then start to reduce the heating slowly.


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

may said:


> I use Ceramic bulbs, heat but no light


oh I will have to get one of thoughs,


----------



## growler1961 (Nov 2, 2007)

thank you all very much for sharing your preferances 
i do worry about keeping new pups warm
my first litter has fond memories but the only thing i disliked about it was having my central heating on night & day!
im much more organised these days using seperate heating for my whelping room, we no longer walk around in our underwear


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Esined said:


> oh I will have to get one of thoughs,


You will be so pleased if you do they are invaluable


----------



## Pamnhols (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi, I am a breeder and always like to use lamps (infrared red coloured ones) as not so bright) In winter as they seem to give off more heat. But probably if pups were in the house a mat would be sufficient. We tend to use a 250watt for the first couple of weeks if very cold and then cut down to a lower wattage.


----------



## irlamp (Jun 21, 2010)

growler1961 said:


> ive allways used a over head heat lamp on my winter pups for the first 3 weeks with out any problems, but thinking of trying a heat pad next time
> what do you use?
> interested to know what other breeders prefer


I prefer IR Heat Lamp than Heat Pad.
The former is safe,economic and clean.
For more,you can contact with me directly.
EMAIL:[email protected]


----------



## Callie (May 6, 2010)

Had my first litter 3 weeks ago. Had the heat pad but ended up borrowing a heat lamp as it was a bit of a struggle for all pups to get onto mat and took up space in box so mum was limited where she could lie. With lamp if she lay under it I just made it point to a different corner.


----------

